# how close can u put your hard drives?



## zodiac7us (Dec 30, 2006)

so the case i bought for my computer is xion, and there is room for 8 harddrives, i am just wondering how close i can put the harddrives? should they be far apart? or can they be on top of each other?

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have space to keep them apart doing so will improving cooling of the drives. if they have to be stacked in adjacent bays I would add a fan in front of them blowing cool air across them.


----------

